# FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*sold*

sold


_Modified by AustinVaughan at 12:12 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

just one!


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Bump for some rare ish!


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

bump


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

bump


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

Offers Welcomed


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

Offers welcomed










_Modified by AustinVaughan at 12:32 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

why is this not in the FS section?


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (The FLOG)*

Its in both..


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

bump it up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

Interested, sent IM


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (Chimera)*

im replied


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

bump


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

bump


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FS: MK4 2003 VW GTI 20TH AE FRONT RECARO SEAT SPORT COVER OEM (AustinVaughan)*

trades/ offers? its a passenger


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

Up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

up


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

offers?


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

Still have this


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tolman (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm new to the site, b/c i am very interested in this seat cover. i'm curious on how to get more information. this seat cover would save me a bundle and i don't know how else to contact you. Thanks


----------



## Tolman (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

I'm new to the site, b/c i am very interested in this seat cover. i'm curious on how to get more information. this seat cover would save me a bundle and i don't know how else to contact you. Thanks


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (Tolman)*

_Modified by AustinVaughan at 10:48 AM 10-27-2009_


----------

